# Uninterruptible Power



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I have both a Series I and a Series III. I'm not holding out for any augments to the Series I platform, but if you ask me, having the TiVo on a UPS is a must, and the Series III is without question still under software development. After all, the unit is first and foremost a computer which just happens to be dedicated to recording video. I do have the units plugged into UPS units, but the TiVo does not control or interact with the UPS. There are Linux ports for any number of UPS systems, including Belkin and APC. The Series II and Series III TiVos have built-in USB ports, and customizing software for the TiVo should not be a tremendous task. With Belkin's software, the TiVo could even be set up as a serial slave managed by a network host PC.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is no reason for a TiVo and the UPS to interact, as a TiVo is not meant to be shut down, and will cleanly shut down with power cleanly removed.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

What Classic said.

Note also, that this is quite unlike PC based and other more primitive DVR boxes. Tivo created a journaling file system known as MFS so that it would be highly fault tolerant. It does the sort of thing that databases do when storing data so that even if something unexpected happens in the middle of a write, the file system is not corrupted or requires a lengthy recovery process.

Tivo has some patents on MFS- one of them (6965730) has to do with identifying and managing the different bandwidth capabilities of different portions of the disks.


----------

